# Ikariam?



## Marky Lazer (Jun 22, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this browser game: Ikariam - The free browser game
I'm in world Beta. Maybe we can found a Chrons alliance?


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 22, 2008)

OK I'm in Beta


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 22, 2008)

on Zaukios[44:71]


----------



## Alurny (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorrow [99:47]


----------



## Aes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ugh, maybe I'm retarded, but I can't figure out how to rename my town.  "Polis" is a terrible name, and simply will not do.

Also:  Beawoios[27:56]


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just click on your town hall AES there is a rename button there


----------



## Aes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks.  I always miss things that should be brutally simple because they're staring me right in the face.  Now, to figure out what it means by a population of -60.  Does this mean I command an army of the walking dead?  Woo!


----------



## JDP (Jun 24, 2008)

Ha, ha! This game looks cool. I'm at Watios[83:73].


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone got "Cultural Exchange" researched already?


----------



## JDP (Jul 8, 2008)

No, not got Cultural Exchange yet... soon, though... soon...


----------



## Aes (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh dear, there's really no excuse for me not to have it at this point; it's next on my list in the science tree.  Governor should be done in a few days time (some jerkwad has been picking on my capital in its infancy, so I went the military route to pay him/her/it back with some territorial occupation) and then I should have cultural exchange the next day.  In the meantime, I'll see about focusing on expanding my academies to hasten the process.

Edit:  My mini-empire is colonizing on: [27:56], [25:56], [27:57]

All that's needed is an island with a vineyard, and trading becomes totally irrelevant.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 11, 2008)

Just lemme know if you've got Cultural Exchange, and I'll like some of your crap in my museum


----------



## Aes (Jul 14, 2008)

Likewise, before my citizens start cutting themselves.  Yeah, they're a tad bit depressed right now, and need to know that I care about them through materialistic means.

(That means I have cultural exchange now)


----------



## JDP (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, me too, just building my first museum...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 15, 2008)

I've send the both of you a cultural treaty!


----------



## Aes (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh how delightful, contact from another player that doesn't involve an invading army!


----------



## JDP (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Aes, I'm gonna send you a cultural treaty any second... 

Marky, I've accepted yours - may the culturification commence!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent. That's +50 happiness! Now I have to upgrade my museum in order to store the other piece of crap in a glass box...


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 24, 2008)

OK I have a museum and Cultural Exchange


----------



## Aes (Jul 24, 2008)

I sent you a cultural assets treaty.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you  
Cultural Crap swap may now begin


----------



## JDP (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Vladd, I've just sent you a CAT too, if you want more culture.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 25, 2008)

JDP said:


> Hey Vladd, I've just sent you a CAT too, if you want more culture.


And me!


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 25, 2008)

More the merrier


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 25, 2008)

My thoughts exactly! More Chron people should join!


----------



## Aes (Jul 26, 2008)

Agreed.  Stop being lazy, folks!  This is the kind of game you can log on, do a few things real fast, and then forget about for a couple of hours.  Me?  I basically do it inbetween other activities in more intensive games. (Battlegrounds in world of warcraft are a good example)

Other players who actually aren't trying to attack me and steal my crap would be nice.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 26, 2008)

We need more players so we can form a good alliance and won't be attacked no more.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Aug 1, 2008)

After reading this thread, I went to see the game site and...boy heck I like playing this game, haven't being playing it for very long though: town hall lvl 3 at the mo'. thanks for bringing this good web browser game to light. Oh am in world Snefios[69:49].


----------



## Marky Lazer (Aug 1, 2008)

What's your town's name?


----------

